# Nellie



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is our new baby, we brought her home on March 31st. my dads birthday. We lost our little girl Ruby and my dad only 5 days apart. She has helped us laugh when all we wanted to do was cry. It has been so hard to deal with all that has happened but now it is time to officially introduce our new little Nellie. She is such a smart happy girl. She was potty trained in two weeks and has only ever had two accidents. But for the last month we have been dealing with something very strange. When she goes poo, she always begins on her potty patch without fail, but if it takes more than a few seconds to drop onto the pad she will scream and start running around the house until it is dropped on the ground, then she is just fine like nothing has happened. The vet says there is nothing wrong. I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of anything like this?


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss! Great you have new baby that will make your life happy. Don't have any experience about this kind of behavior. Hope you find the answer here.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read about your losing little Ruby (along w/your 4 other dogs) and your dad in Mag's thread. I am so, so sorry for such a horrific loss. 
Nellie sounds like a good medicine for you at this time. I am happy you were not afraid to step out & fill the void. I wish you both much happiness together.
My advice is to add some oil/fat to her diet each day---apparently her stool is too hard & is causing her some pain as she defecates. Dogs don't scream for no reason. Let us know if this helps.
All the best & more photos please.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your losses and am so happy to see photos of Nellie! It does sound like she's having a bit of trouble completely eliminating. Adding coconut oil might help, and also adding canned pumpkin (pure pumpkin, not the pie filling kind) may also help her out a bit. 

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope your new baby will bring you joy.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I want to say thank you so much for the very sweet responses !! It helps so much! I will try all the suggestions, and let you all know how it goes. 
Thanks again!


----------

